# English Cocker questions



## fishnnut (Jul 15, 2006)

Am thinking about getting a dog in the future and have heard good things about English Cockers and they seem like a nice dog not to big and I would mainly be hunting upland birds with one. Anybody have much experience with these or input good or bad? Also any good breeders in North Dakota? Thanks for any input.


----------



## gonedoggin (Mar 20, 2008)

One of the best in the business is Paul McGagh in Bismark.

www.glencoekennels.com

Although I own Springers, the club I train w/ has a lot of Cockers. They are really neat little dogs but they are not for everybody. In my opinion, they are ideal for someone who hunts grouse/woodcock especially. They can handle pheasants but I can't really see them being great in big CRP fields. Others disagree.

While you often hear people warn against many breeds field trial lines for hunters, in Cockers these are the only lines you should consider. The field trial dogs I've seen would make excellent hunters, the show/pet lines are not worth looking at. Only consider dogs w/ field trial titled (FC/AFC) parents and grandparents.

They also make fantastic companions when the season is closed. One of my good friends takes his AFC ***** everywhere with him.

Good luck.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

You should look into the Boykin Spaniel. Great great upland dogs and I've even seen quite a few that can retrieve geese. There are a couple that are HRCH titled so they are an extremely versatile breed.

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/boykinspaniel.htm


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://oahekennels.com/

I would go here


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Our group has 3 cockers (my brother and two buddy's) from Glencoe kennels and they have been excellent dogs to hunt behind. I have never been a big fan of the cocker's but these dogs have done nothing but impress me and change my opinion. Also I have meet Paul and he is just a real nice guy to deal with.

I have hunted behind and watched a couple of dogs from Oahe kennels at field trials and they also are excellent dogs. The guys who are really into this breed say that these two guys are the premier breed/trainer for cockers in the country and they both are located around Bismarck.

I like pointing dogs, but if I were to change these guys would be at the top of my list.


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

YOU GUYS ARE RIGHT ON WITH EITHER PAUL OR TOM NESS WHO OWS OHAE KENNELS JUST AN FYI ON BOYKINS BE CAREFUL THEY HAVE HAD ALOT OF HIP PROBLEMS OVER THE YEARS GOOD LUCK


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

At one time Cockers and Springers came from the same litter.....the smaller dogs (under 25 pounds) were called Cockers and were used for woodcock. The dogs that ended up over 25 pounds were called Springers and were used for pheasant, hares, and grouse. In 1902 Springers were officially recognized as a separate breed.

Generally speaking, there isn't anything a Cocker can do that a Springer can't do as well or better, but if a Cocker is what you want you'll be happy with it as long as you get an English Cocker from solid field lines. Cockers can handle pheasants with no problem. Pheasant look bigger than they are because of the tail.... I don't know about waterfowl with a cocker, but they can handle any upland game bird with no problem.

As far as their size as it relates to how much easier it makes to have them in the house, size isn't really relevant........a dog's behavior is much more important than size. I have friends who have Labs, Chessies, German Shorthairs, etc. who live in their houses with them and they are wonderful....very well behaved....you hardly know they are there. I have a couple other friends with little lapdogs that are holy terrors....totally obnoxious and off the wall.


----------



## dadandydog (Mar 3, 2008)

I have a field bred English Cocker female, 1 year old. My past experience has been with Labs,and Setters (English,Gordon). 
She was born April 07, trained on Chukars late Summer, flushed and retrieved probably 25 roosters & 2 ducks last fall and I think I remember missing some birds she flushed.
The bigger dogs are durable, she is just plain tough. There is more "bird" bred into that little dog than any I have had or have now.
If every hunter is blessed with one great dog in his life this is mine. Understand that this a totally biased view of one man about one dog. I'm sure I don't look look closely at her shortcomings, she seems to accept mine with no more than a puzzled look.
DDD


----------

